
NASA To hold Major Announcement After AI Makes Major Planet-Hunting Breakthrough - car
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/nasa-announcement-today-latest-kepler-breakthrough-google-ai-artificial-intelligence-a8102966.html
======
DubiousPusher
If it's anything like the TRAPPIST-1 discovery announced in February then
we're in for a treat.

[http://www.newsweek.com/seven-earth-sized-planets-orbit-
near...](http://www.newsweek.com/seven-earth-sized-planets-orbit-nearby-star-
and-three-are-its-habitable-zone-559728)

------
raw23
>The event will take place on 22 February

Gonna have to wait for while....

~~~
netsharc
I think they corrected the page, no mention of the 22nd of February, just
"Thursday" (so December 14, 2017).

So... intelligent extra-terrestrial life? That'd be freaky.

